# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Havaintoja HSL-alueelta - joulukuu 2012

## Palomaa

1. Joulukuuta.

h78: HelB 824

h99M:
HelB: 3, 7, 1219, 1301, 1302, 1303, 1304

h99V: 
PL: 801, 806, 807, 808, 809

h99: 
PL: 802

----------


## KriZuu

1.12

HelB 101, 1217 / h99M

----------


## Aq-Zu

1.12.2012

h99M / HelB 50, HelB 1207

----------


## JT

La 1.12. Espoo & Helsinki

VDL:ien talviominaisuuksista kertoo se, että jopa lauantailiikenteessä on jouduttu runsaasti korvaamaan muulla kalustolla:

NF #53 / 23N
NF #92 / 345
NF #103 / 21
NF #346 / 27
NF #442 / 26

----------


## Huppu

1.12.2012 klo 14.25
H99/ PL 829 hätävilkut päällä pysäkillä Herttoniemi matkalla länteen (eli pysäkki "moottoritien" liittymis rampissa). Jonossa kyseiselle pysäkille länteen päin odottamassa ainakin 6 bussia niin että jonoa oli koko matkan mootoritielle asti (Herttoniemen tulevan kaistan rampissa). Itse matkustin bussilla 99M länteen matka Rautatientori-Myllypuro kesti 35 min (14.08-14.42) koska ruuhkaa Herttoniemen lisäksi Itäkeskuksess itään päin ajattaessa välillä Tallinnanaukio-Kehä I.

----------


## MMH

1.12.

h99/HelB 57, 66

h99M/HelB 1, 6, 67

h99V/PL 802, 804, 798, 831, 812, 832, 783

Matka-ajat venyivät koko päivän ajan pitkiksi huonokuntoisten teiden ja matkustajamäärien takia. Kuljettajat eivät jostain syystä viitsineet opastaa matkustajia käyttämään myös keskiovea. Rautatientorilla oli kesän tapaan liikenteenohjaajia matkustajia neuvomassa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

1.12.

NF 123 / h16
NF 335 / h55
HelB 503 / h70T
HelB 904 / h70V
VT 570 / v69
VT 344 / 111
NF 294, 298 / 112
NF 489 / 158
NF 405 / 158, 160/K
NF 279 / 160/K
NF 604 / 165N
NF 654 / 315
NF 285 / 345
NF 733 / 474
HelB 920 / 512K
NF 699, 705 / 741/K
PL 778 / h67

PL 767 seisoi hätävilkut päällä Länsiväylällä, Haukilahdensolmun pysäkin kohdalla länteen päin n. klo 18.

HelB 49, 59, 1217, 1219, PL 794, 796 / 99
HelB 51, 102, 125 / 99M
PL 785, 795, 796, 805, 850 / 99V

----------


## zige94

> HelB 904 / h70V


Tämä on jo jonkin aikaa ajellut linjalla 70V ja 70T. Itse olen ainakin pitänyt vakiona, kun on niin usein näkynyt.

----------


## pehkonen

> Tämä on jo jonkin aikaa ajellut linjalla 70V ja 70T. Itse olen ainakin pitänyt vakiona, kun on niin usein näkynyt.


aivan. Olen havainnut syksyn mittaan jatkuvasti linjalla 70V. Joskus tilalla #903 ja #904 esiintynyt linjalla h43, mutta sieltä vain yksittäisiä havaintoja.

----------


## chauffer

> Kuljettajat eivät jostain syystä viitsineet opastaa matkustajia käyttämään myös keskiovea. Rautatientorilla oli kesän tapaan liikenteenohjaajia matkustajia neuvomassa.


Ja mitenköhän sen kuljettajan olisi tuo asia pitänyt matkustajille joka pysäkillä opastaa? Käydä ulkona sanomassa että myös keskiovesta saa mennä sisään?

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja mitenköhän sen kuljettajan olisi tuo asia pitänyt matkustajille joka pysäkillä opastaa? Käydä ulkona sanomassa että myös keskiovesta saa mennä sisään?


Eikö busseissa ole kuulutuslaitteita? Ratikkalinjalla 11 kuljettaja kuulutti kaikilla vilkkailla pysäkeillä ulkokuulutuksena ratikan reitin ja Sörnäistä lähestyttäessä kertoi kuulutuksella pariinkin otteeseen, että vaunu jatkaa vielä kolmen pysäkin verran Sörnäisistä eteenpäin. Tosin niistä neljästä vaunusta, joilla mä matkustin, vain yhden kuljettaja toimi ko. tavalla. Mikrofonit kaikissa ratikoissa silti on.

Minkä verran 99:ssa oli matkustajia? Ne pari bussia, jotka näin Kaisaniemessä ja Siltasaarenkadulla, olivat aika lailla tyhjillään alkuiltapäivästä.

----------


## chauffer

> Eikö busseissa ole kuulutuslaitteita?


Voin kertoa;Ei ole ulkokuulutuslaitteita..

----------


## Nak

Bussikuskihan voi toki huutaa etuovella parveilevalle ihmismassalle että takaakin saa mennä. Yleensä toinen seuraa toista takaovesta sisään ja sana alkaa jonossa kiertämään matkustajien kesken  :Smile: 
Alkuiltapäivästä itäkeskuksessa 99/m/v autot ajoivat noin muutaman auton ryppäissä ja sitten taas pidempi väli mutta hyvin näytti sujuvan. Jonkun verran sivukorvalla kuuntelin, että kontulan h94:ää odottavat mummelit eivät olleet olleet tietoisia metrokatkoksesta saati 99:n busseista vaikka niitä vähän väliä 94:n laiturin ohi ajoikin  :Very Happy:

----------


## joboo

> Minkä verran 99:ssa oli matkustajia? Ne pari bussia, jotka näin Kaisaniemessä ja Siltasaarenkadulla, olivat aika lailla tyhjillään alkuiltapäivästä.


4-5 aikaan moni 99 oli tuulilasikuormassa.

----------


## Prompter

> 1.12.
> NF 123 / h16


Tämä on niin monesti ollut sijoitus ko. autolla, että pistäisin sen vakioksi.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Minkä verran 99:ssa oli matkustajia? Ne pari bussia, jotka näin Kaisaniemessä ja Siltasaarenkadulla, olivat aika lailla tyhjillään alkuiltapäivästä.


Kaipa sitä sitten voi oikein vahvalla tahdolla nähdä, mitä haluaa. Kahden ja kolmen välillä ainakin kolme peräkkäistä h99-lähtöä oli tuulilasikuormassa eikä enempää väkeä olisi mahtunutkaan kyytiin. Välipysäkeiltä olisi ollut toivotonta päästä mihinkään ainakaan tuolla aikavälillä, jolla matkustin keskustasta kotiin.

Itäkeskuksen terminaalista kesti muuten reilu 15 minuuttia Kehä I:lle...

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Eikö busseissa ole kuulutuslaitteita? Ratikkalinjalla 11 kuljettaja kuulutti kaikilla vilkkailla pysäkeillä ulkokuulutuksena ratikan reitin ja Sörnäistä lähestyttäessä kertoi kuulutuksella pariinkin otteeseen, että vaunu jatkaa vielä kolmen pysäkin verran Sörnäisistä eteenpäin. Tosin niistä neljästä vaunusta, joilla mä matkustin, vain yhden kuljettaja toimi ko. tavalla. Mikrofonit kaikissa ratikoissa silti on.
> 
> Minkä verran 99:ssa oli matkustajia? Ne pari bussia, jotka näin Kaisaniemessä ja Siltasaarenkadulla, olivat aika lailla tyhjillään alkuiltapäivästä.


Eihän Euroopan Parhaassa Joukkoliikenteessä tarvita kuulutuslaitteita. Koska täällä pelaa liikenne päivästä toiseen samanlailla kuin aina. Myöskin pysäkkitoimintojen nopeuttaminen avorahastuksen tai täysmatalan kaluston keinoin on hapatusta, koska eiväthän nämä nopeuta matka-aikaa kuin joitankin sekuntteja keskimäärin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kaipa sitä sitten voi oikein vahvalla tahdolla nähdä, mitä haluaa.


Vahvalla tahdolla? Mulle on herttaisen yhdentekevää, minkä verran porukkaa niissä busseissa oli. Kunhan olin yllättynyt siitä, että ne kolme dösää, jotka ajoivat vastaan sitä ratikkaa, jossa satuin istumaan tullessani Hakiksen suunnasta keskustaan klo 14 aikaan, olivat kaikki semityhjiä. Yhdessä näytti olevan istumapaikoista 2/3 käytössä, lopuissa ei lähellekään sitä. Mutta ehkä mä olen nähnyt epätyypillisä busseja tai ehkä sä olet matkustanut epätyypillisessä bussissa tai sitten molempia.




> Myöskin pysäkkitoimintojen nopeuttaminen avorahastuksen tai täysmatalan kaluston keinoin on hapatusta, koska eiväthän nämä nopeuta matka-aikaa kuin joitankin sekuntteja keskimäärin.


Ei, vaan se on turhaa, koska kukaan riittävän auktoriteetin omaava virkamies ei ole ravistanut hihasta lukuja, joiden avulla voitaisiin laskea H/K, joka osoittaisi avorahastuksen _yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattavaksi_  :Laughing:

----------


## joboo

1.12

Helb 911 / 363
Helb 950 / H40
Helb 1108 / H45
Helb 1126 / H45

----------


## Nak

2.12

Vt 166 / e11

----------


## MMH

> Ja mitenköhän sen kuljettajan olisi tuo asia pitänyt matkustajille joka pysäkillä opastaa? Käydä ulkona sanomassa että myös keskiovesta saa mennä sisään?


Vaikka siten, että ihmisten tunkiessa etuovesta sisään takaovien ollessa auki kujlettaja voisi matkustajille kertoa asiasta. Pysäkkiajat venyy turhaan, kun jokainen leimaa korttinsa etuovella vaikka keskiovestakin pääsis.

----------


## JT

Su 2.12. Espoo

NF #285 / 29

----------


## Palomaa

2. Joulukuuta.

NF 477 - h72

----------


## LimoSWN

> 1.12.
> 
> 
> NF 604 / 165N


Tuo ollu useemminkin. ajeli Ti-to illan viimesiä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tuo ollu useemminkin. ajeli Ti-to illan viimesiä.


NF 604:llä (ja 605:llä) on vakiosarjat Kiviruukin linjoilla, mutta ei viikonloppuisin. Eilen korvasi luultavasti 165N:n VDL:ää.

----------


## Palomaa

> NF 604:llä (ja 605:llä) on vakiosarjat Kiviruukin linjoilla


Nuo 604 ja 605:han pitäisi olla 158&160:n vakiot sekä välillä kiertää myös 165N:ällä.

----------


## LimoSWN

> NF 604:llä (ja 605:llä) on vakiosarjat Kiviruukin linjoilla, mutta ei viikonloppuisin. Eilen korvasi luultavasti 165N:n VDL:ää.


Viime su oli myös 165N, ei näistä ota enää selvää erkkikään. 160:lle tuo on kyllä sijoitettuna ollu aamussa, mutta 158:ta en tiedä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Viime su oli myös 165N, ei näistä ota enää selvää erkkikään. 160:lle tuo on kyllä sijoitettuna ollu aamussa, mutta 158:ta en tiedä.


Se on sitä Nobinan kuuluisaa kalustokierrätystä...  :Wink:

----------


## Nak

> Se on sitä Nobinan kuuluisaa kalustokierrätystä...


604: ma-pe aamu 4 lähtöä 160/K:lla ja ilta 1 lähtö 160K:ta 
605: ma-pe aamu 2 lähtöä 160K:lla ja ilta 3 lähtöä 160:lla   :Wink: 

Niitä voi tosin nähdä missä vain siellä tuurailemassa kun ovat kalustopisteiltään parhaita  :Wink:  ja on edullisempaa ajaa arki-illassa tuo 604:n lähtö väärällä autolla, kun ajattaa väärää autoa jossain pidemmässä pätkässä jota tuo 604 voi ajaa sanktioitta  :Smile:

----------


## Aq-Zu

> 1.12.
> PL 767 seisoi hätävilkut päällä Länsiväylällä, Haukilahdensolmun pysäkin kohdalla länteen päin n. klo 18.


Myös PL #748 seisoi tien reunassa hätävilkut päällä Itäkeskuksessa, Varikkotiellä. Paikalla oli myös poliisiauto, mutta tapahtumasta en ole tietoinen

http://tcmphotos.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Othe...s/IMG_3244.JPG <----- kuva

----------


## zige94

Pahin ongelma kohta näytti olevan Herttoniemen ramppi keskustan suuntaan Itäväylällä. Siinä laskin n. klo 18:20 jonossa 7x 99/M/V bussia, seassa myös EB ja 58:n auto. Nuo valothan ovat aika kettumaiset, päästävät niin vähän autoja siitä läpi.

----------


## Palomaa

> Pahin ongelma kohta näytti olevan Herttoniemen ramppi keskustan suuntaan Itäväylällä.


Eikös siellä jäänyt aurakin jumiin?  :Very Happy:

----------


## JT

Su 2.12. Helsinki

NF #112 / 324

----------


## joboo

2.12

Helb 612 / H41
Helb 804 / H45
Helb 1006 / 362
Helb 1108 / H45
Helb 1125 / H45
Helb 1126 / H45

----------


## Palomaa

> *03.12.2012 06.12* - Helsingin sisäisen liikenteen linja 58B Meilahden klinikoilta, klo 06:56 peruttu. 
> Syy: kalustopula.


Taitaa olla ensimmäinen kerta kun minä nään että Pohjolan Liikenteellä on kalustopula, tänä aamuna on jo *18* peruttua h58/B ja 59:n lähtöä ja *8* peruttua h67:n lähtöä, mistä moinen johtuu että juuri noilla 2 linjalla on teknisiä vikoja?

----------


## Joonas Pio

3.12.

PL 874 / 501/V

----------


## Carrusfani

3.12


PL 769/e19 keskiovet eivät sulkeudu vaan kuskin pitää käydä vetämässä ne kiinni :Laughing: 

Helb 81/e81

----------


## Nak

3.12

Nf 822 / e88K

----------


## Prompter

3.12.2012 Helsinki

NOF 609 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE teli) hätävilkut päällä Sörnäisten metroaseman pysäkillä etelään päin.
PL 742 (Irisbus Crossway LE) hätävilkuttelee Velodromin pysäkillä pohjoiseen päin. 
NOF 423 (Volvo B7RLE City L) / h72, ei HELMIä ja etuovien yläpuolella vielä Veolia-tarra  :Very Happy:

----------


## LimoSWN

> 3.12
> 
> Nf 822 / e88K


ajettaneen myös kiviruukista tämä linja?

----------


## Nak

> ajettaneen myös kiviruukista tämä linja?


ei

Nf 797 hätävilkuttaa turunväylällä nihtisillan liittymän kohdalla

----------


## Pera

> Taitaa olla ensimmäinen kerta kun minä nään että Pohjolan Liikenteellä on kalustopula, tänä aamuna on jo *18* peruttua h58/B ja 59:n lähtöä ja *8* peruttua h67:n lähtöä, mistä moinen johtuu että juuri noilla 2 linjalla on teknisiä vikoja?


Ehkä sen takia koska noilla linjoilla käytetään Crossareita :Laughing:  Tänään olin päivällä Pasilan asemalla ja linjoilla h58/B ja h59:llä ei näkynyt yhtään Crossareita vaan niiden tilalla oli lähinnä Lahti Scaloja sekä Volvo 8700LE:itä.

----------


## Nak

3.12 

Nf 844 / 107

Pl 799 / 110TA
Pl 887 / 106

----------


## tiuku

3.12.

NOF 730 (Lahti Scala '09) / e25A
NOF 323 (Carrus City L '00) / 315
VT 557 (Irisbus Crossway LE '10) / 530

----------


## Palomaa

> Ehkä sen takia koska noilla linjoilla käytetään Crossareita


58/B sekä 59:llä jo 28 peruttua lähtöä tänään.  :Eek:

----------


## zige94

> Ehkä sen takia koska noilla linjoilla käytetään Crossareita Tänään olin päivällä Pasilan asemalla ja linjoilla h58/B ja h59:llä ei näkynyt yhtään Crossareita vaan niiden tilalla oli lähinnä Lahti Scaloja sekä Volvo 8700LE:itä.


Miten ainoastaan Pohjolan crossarit hajoilee/on poissa käytöstä? Muilla yhtiöillä näyttää pelittävän hyvin.

----------


## Prompter

3.12.2012 Helsinki, jatkoa

NOF 609 mököttää edelleen hätävilkut päällä Sörnäisten pysäkillä... Yli 6 tuntia siinä ollut. Yhdentoista aikaan siinä oli asentaja kimpussa. 
NOF 288 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L) / s740
Tavallista useampi ESLL:n Ikarus E94F on ollut linjalla s611.
NOF 124 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L teli) / h65A

----------


## Nak

> Miten ainoastaan Pohjolan crossarit hajoilee/on poissa käytöstä? Muilla yhtiöillä näyttää pelittävän hyvin.


Tuo peruttujen lista näyttää siltä että parista autokierrosta puuttuu autot kokonaan jolloin niitä peruttuja tulee rytinällä..

----------


## zige94

Nyt tuli erikoisempi poikkeusliikennetiedote. Liittyy varmaankin metron ongelmien aiheuttamaan ruuhkaan linjalla h98.




> Helsingin sisäisen liikenteen linja 98, lisäliikennettä tilattu, 18:00 - 20:00. Syy: ruuhka. Arvioitu kesto: 18:00 - 20:00.

----------


## Nak

3.12

And 14 / 109

Nf 744 / 165

----------


## KriZuu

3.11

HelB 317 ajoi Hämeentiellä VT 374:n perään.

----------


## Aleksi.K

03.12.12 Leppävaara

Pl 866 (Volvo 8900Le)/510

Pl 832 (Scania L94, Lahti 402)/510

----------


## joboo

3.12

Helb 40 / H45
Helb 101 / H51
Helb 505 / H45
Helb 610 / H45
Helb 611 / H45
Helb 1125 / H45
Helb 1126 / H45
Helb 1206 / S39
Helb 1217 / S39
Helb 1219 / S39
Helb 1301 / S39
Helb 1302 / S39
Helb 52 hätävilkut päällä munkkivuoren pysäkillä klo 16.18

----------


## Prompter

4.12.2012

VT 34 (Scania L94UB Ikarus E94F) / s650

----------


## Palomaa

4. Joulukuuta.
NF 364 - 550

----------


## chauffer

> 3.12
> 
> Helb 40 / H45
> Helb 101 / H51
> Helb 505 / H45
> Helb 610 / H45
> Helb 611 / H45
> Helb 1125 / H45
> Helb 1126 / H45
> ...


Ei ainakaan enää liene Joboollakaan valittamista 45:n ja 39:n kalustosta?  :Wink:

----------


## JT

Ti 4.12. Espoo

PL #823 / 205

----------


## Prompter

4.12.2012 Jatkoa 

VT 36 (Scania L94UB Lahti Scala) / s650
PL 807:ään (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE teli) on asennettu Tamwaren liukuovet keski- ja takaoville. Todella nopeat ja hiljaiset!
HelB 53 (Volvo B10BLE Ikarus E94 teli) / h71V

----------


## joboo

> Ei ainakaan enää liene Joboollakaan valittamista 45:n ja 39:n kalustosta?


Kyllä nyt on hyvää kalustoa tykkään  :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:20 ----------

4.12

Helb 501 / H41
Helb 610 / H70T
Helb 1125 / H45

----------


## Aq-Zu

4.12.

HelB 254 / h54

----------


## ipeniemela

NF 872 hätävilkuttelee Niipperintiellä golfkentän kohdalla

----------


## xDD

> PL 807:ään (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE teli) on asennettu Tamwaren liukuovet keski- ja takaoville. Todella nopeat ja hiljaiset!


Joo, minunkin mielestä on kyllä tosi hyvät  :Redface:

----------


## Palomaa

4. Joulukuuta.
PL 869 - 110
PL 704 - 106K,  110TA
VT 308 - 132

----------


## tiuku

4.12.

ÅL 3 (Lahti 402 '97) / 530

----------


## ipeniemela

> NF 872 hätävilkuttelee Niipperintiellä golfkentän kohdalla


Ja kolme tuntia myöhemmin edelleen samassa paikassa.

----------


## JT

Ke 5.12. Espoo

PL #810 / 510

----------


## KriZuu

5.12

NF 347 / h76B
NF 808 / h76A

----------


## zige94

5.12.

NF 817 /v60, siinä oli reilusti tilaa yhdelle matkustajalle  :Wink:

----------


## Prompter

5.12.2012

HelB 933 (MAN Lion's City) / h51 hätävilkutteli Käpylänaukion pysäkillä etelään päin. Lähti siitä kuitenkin melko heti kun siihen pääsin, en tiedä oliko sitten linja-ajossa sen jälkeen. HelB 611 oli takana siirtokilvin. Yhteen eivät olleet ottaneet, sillä busseissa ei ollut kolarin jälkiä.

----------


## Koala

Monen aikaan? 933 oli äsken Thalian aukiolla matkalla Hakaniemeen H51:llä.

----------


## Prompter

Muutama minuutti ennen viestini kirjoitusta.

----------


## tiuku

5.12. 

NOF 307 (Carrus City L '00) / e25

----------


## chauffer

> 5.12.2012
> 
> HelB 933 (MAN Lion's City) / h51 hätävilkutteli Käpylänaukion pysäkillä etelään päin. Lähti siitä kuitenkin melko heti kun siihen pääsin, en tiedä oliko sitten linja-ajossa sen jälkeen. HelB 611 oli takana siirtokilvin. Yhteen eivät olleet ottaneet, sillä busseissa ei ollut kolarin jälkiä.


Auton vaihto oli kyseessä... eli 933 haettu pois mitä ilmeisimmin  :Laughing:

----------


## Prompter

Takaa tuli kyllä hetken päästä HelB 934 linjalla h51 myös, mutta siinä oli jo matkustajia... Missä se siis on vaihdettu?
611:han saattoi olla kuljettajanvaihtoauto, en tosin nähnyt kääntyikö se Ruhan suuntaan takaisin.

----------


## Palomaa

5. Joulukuuta.
NF 136 - e43

----------


## Joonas Pio

5.12.

VT 216:n keskiovien viereisen ikkunan ulompi lasi hajosi, kun bussi ajoi kuoppaan:

http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...i_bussin_lasin

----------


## chauffer

> Takaa tuli kyllä hetken päästä HelB 934 linjalla h51 myös, mutta siinä oli jo matkustajia... Missä se siis on vaihdettu?
> 611:han saattoi olla kuljettajanvaihtoauto, en tosin nähnyt kääntyikö se Ruhan suuntaan takaisin.


Yleensä auto vaihdetaan noilla Mäkelänkadun linjoilla Amerin pysäkillä, mutta on voitu vaihtaa esim. Käpylän asemalla.. kuljettajan vaihdot 51:llä tehdään Hämeenlinnanväylän alla ja Aygoilla. Ja jos 933 hajonnut ja sitten kun varikolta on tuotu vaihtoauto niin seuraava(934) on saanut sen kiinni.

----------


## Carrusfani

5.12


PL 873 hätävilkut päällä odottelee hinausta Tapiolan Keskuksessa

----------


## Prompter

> Yleensä auto vaihdetaan noilla Mäkelänkadun linjoilla Amerin pysäkillä, mutta on voitu vaihtaa esim. Käpylän asemalla.. kuljettajan vaihdot 51:llä tehdään Hämeenlinnanväylän alla ja Aygoilla. Ja jos 933 hajonnut ja sitten kun varikolta on tuotu vaihtoauto niin seuraava(934) on saanut sen kiinni.


Kiitos selvennyksestä  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

Jatkoa.
110TA: PL 889

----------


## Pera

5.12

h51: HelB 35 (Volvo B10LE Carrus City L) ja HelB 947 (Volvo 8700LE)
h56: HelB 9943 (Volvo B10BLE Ikarus E94)

Tänään sattui pari kolaria:
http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...a_katso_kuvat/
http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/pus.../viesti/94678/

----------


## Nak

6.12

Nf 605 / 270

----------


## LimoSWN

tulee nyt päivän myöhässä, pahoittelut.

5.12 

PL # 812 @ 510 ( Volvo 8700 teli), odotteli Leppävaarassa hetken aikaa. kenties auton vaihto, koska hetki Leppävaarasta lähtönsä  jälkeen linjalla.

----------


## joboo

4.12

Helb 227 / h45
Helb 911 / h14
Helb 1125 / h45
Helb 1126 / h45
Helb 1203 / h45

5.12

Helb 10 / h45
Helb 220 / h45
Helb 609 / h63
Helb 611 / h51
Helb 612 / h18
Helb 1125 / h45
Helb 1126 / h45
Nf 619 / 206

----------


## chauffer

> PL # 812 @ 510 ( Volvo 8700 teli), odotteli Leppävaarassa hetken aikaa. kenties auton vaihto, koska hetki Leppävaarasta lähtönsä  jälkeen linjalla.


Ajantasauspysäkki Leppävaarassa....

----------


## Palomaa

> Ajantasauspysäkki Leppävaarassa....


Jep ja ehkä myös kuljettajan vaihto, ainakin HelBin aikaan siinähän vaihdettiin kuskia.

----------


## chauffer

> Jep ja ehkä myös kuljettajan vaihto, ainakin HelBin aikaan siinähän vaihdettiin kuskia.


Helbillä kuljettajan vaihdot oli eri pysäkillä kuin ajantasaus...

----------


## Palomaa

> Helbillä kuljettajan vaihdot oli eri pysäkillä kuin ajantasaus...


Eikun juu, HelBillä oli siinä alhaalla se kuljettajan vaihto ja ylhäällä ajantasauspysäkki..

----------


## LimoSWN

> Ajantasauspysäkki Leppävaarassa....


siis auto oli terminaalissa ennen kun sen näin " gallerian " puolella turuntiellä linjalla.

----------


## Palomaa

6. Joulukuuta.

NF 279 - 112
HelB 39, 40, 41, 74 - h4X
Hyvää itsenäisyyspäivää kaikille.  :Smile:

----------


## ollit

5.12.

Helbin 400-sarjan Ikarus ajoi Veolian Ikaruksen perään Tuusulanväylällä Käpylän aseman pysäkillä. Metro raportoi kuvien kera.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 5.12.
> 
> Helbin 400-sarjan Ikarus ajoi Veolian Ikaruksen perään Tuusulanväylällä Käpylän aseman pysäkillä. Metro raportoi kuvien kera.


HelB:n Ikarus oli 417.

----------


## Palomaa

Lisäyksenä;
HelB 9, 10 - h4TX
HelB 26 Poliisin käytössä.

----------


## Nak

6.12 

Helb 913 / h78, 17.57 Vuosaaresta seisomakuormassa Malmille  :Shocked:

----------


## joboo

6.12

Helb 314 / H42
Helb 911 / H39N & H45
Helb 1125 / H45
Helb 1126 / H45
Helb 1130 / 363

----------


## zige94

7.1.

NF 809 /h77A

----------


## Prompter

7.12.2012

HelB 102 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L teli) / h51
NOF 434 (Volvo B7RLE City L) / h62

----------


## Palomaa

7. Joulukuuta.

AND 55 - 109 (Valkoinen Carrus City L-teli)

----------


## Nak

> 7. Joulukuuta.
> 
> AND 55 - 109 (Valkoinen Carrus City L-teli)


Se on nyt se ex. Helb 9804  :Smile:  olisivat maalanneet Hsl-väreihin niin oisi saatu myös ensimmäinen hsl city l  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

> Se on nyt se ex. Helb 9804  olisivat maalanneet Hsl-väreihin niin oisi saatu myös ensimmäinen hsl city l


Niin olikos ne Nobinan säffle sösselit vanhimmat HSL-väriset autot?

----------


## Palomaa

> Niin olikos ne Nobinan säffle sösselit vanhimmat HSL-väriset autot?


Onhan ne, ei siitä vanhemmaksi pääse, seuraavaksi vanhin on VT 216.

----------


## Aq-Zu

7.12.

HelB #226 / h70T
HelB #502 / h70T

----------


## Prompter

7.12.2012

PL 860 (Scania N94UB Lahti 402) / s106
PL 821 (Volvo B12BLE 8700) / s106K

----------


## Palomaa

7. Joulukuuta.
VT 302 - 132
NF 430 - 112

----------


## Nak

7.12

Pl 861 / 106 (Lahti 402)

----------


## Pera

7.12

h51: HelB 101 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L teli) ja HelB 1002 (Scania K280 Lahti Scala teli)

----------


## zige94

7.12.

NF 707 /h65A ja h66A, auton #610 tilalla
NF 358 /h72, auton #707 tilalla
NF 817 /h63N, useamman päivän ollut tämä auto ko. linjalla..
VT 182 /s623Z, hätävilkut päällä Minttutien pysäkillä Vantaalla n. klo 18:50. Kuljettajaa ei mailla halmeilla näkynyt eli oli haettu jo pois. Oli samalla paikalla myös vielä n. klo 20:03.

----------


## joboo

7.12

Helb 220 / H45
Helb 222 / H51
Helb 1126 / H45
PL 823 / 205
Nf 658 / 315

----------


## Nak

7.12

Helb 501 / 102T, 0.35 lähdöllä kampista

8.12

And 55 / 109

Pl 725 / e42

----------


## Nak

8.12

Nf 617 / h21V

----------


## Joonas Pio

7.12.

NF 443 / h94

----------


## Nak

Vielä parit

8.12

Helb 5 / 102T

Nf 777 / 121N

----------


## joboo

8.12

Helb 419 / h45
Helb 503 / h41
Helb 736 / h18
Helb 1125 / h45
Helb 1126 / h45
Helb 1130 / h45

----------


## JT

La-Su-yö 9.12. Helsinki

NF #615 / 741N (auto ollut aiemmin Klovissa)

----------


## Aq-Zu

9.12. (n. klo 16)

HelB #607 seisoi Kivikonlaidan pysäkillä hätävilkut päällä. Paikalla oli pari huoltomiestä jotka kaivelivat jotain auton pohjalta. (Erikoista syytä en tiedä)

*http://tcmphotos.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Tran...s/IMG_3444.JPG

http://tcmphotos.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Tran...s/IMG_3445.JPG*

----------


## Palomaa

9. Joulukuuta.

And 55 - 109

----------


## Nak

9.12

Nf 625 (Myllypuron auto) oli kai eksynyt, kun tykitti juuri Länsiväylää Lauttasaaren kohdalla vastaan

----------


## Palomaa

> 9.12
> 
> Nf 625 (Myllypuron auto) oli kai eksynyt, kun tykitti juuri Länsiväylää Lauttasaaren kohdalla vastaan


Menossa/tulossa 550:lta? On sitäkin näkynyt.

----------


## Nak

> Menossa/tulossa 550:lta? On sitäkin näkynyt.


Niin tosiaan piti vielä lisätä, että tuli kaupungilta siirtoajo kilvin. Voihan olla että on lopettanut h17:lla ja palaa varikolle kiertoreittien esi-äitiä pitkin  :Very Happy:  e: paitsi että h17 ei aja viikonloppuna

Helb 102 / 102T

----------


## Palomaa

> Niin tosiaan piti vielä lisätä, että tuli kaupungilta siirtoajo kilvin. Voihan olla että on lopettanut h17:lla ja palaa varikolle kiertoreittien esi-äitiä pitkin


Niin tai menossa 550:lle ajamaan yhtä lähtöä Itään päin..  :Wink:  Onhan sitä Veolian autojakin nähty menevän Tilausmatka kilvillä päättärille ja sitten linjalle..

----------


## zige94

> Niin tai menossa 550:lle ajamaan yhtä lähtöä Itään päin..  Onhan sitä Veolian autojakin nähty menevän Tilausmatka kilvillä päättärille ja sitten linjalle..


Niin, tai yksinkertaisesta kuskin vaihto autona.. Nobinalla on erikoisia sarjoja  :Wink:  Joissakin Hakunilan sarjoissa on tauko esim. Tapiolassa (Hakunilan uimahallilta Tapiolaan), jonka jälkeen Tapiolasta siirtona Vattuniemeen ja 65A/66A:lle jne. Itse välillä vähän kyseenalaistanut joitakin sarjoja.

----------


## ana

> 9.12. (n. klo 16)
> 
> HelB #607 seisoi Kivikonlaidan pysäkillä hätävilkut päällä. Paikalla oli pari huoltomiestä jotka kaivelivat jotain auton pohjalta. (Erikoista syytä en tiedä)
> 
> *http://tcmphotos.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Tran...s/IMG_3444.JPG
> 
> http://tcmphotos.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Tran...s/IMG_3445.JPG*


Oli jo joskus kuuden aikoihin illalla linjalla 519, joten isosta viasta tuskin oli kyse

----------


## JT

Su 9.12. Espoo

NF #713 / 158

----------


## joboo

9.12

Helb 1125 / h45
Helb 1126 / h45
Helb 1129 / h45
Helb 1130 / h45

----------


## joboo

10.12

Helb 7 / s39
Helb 61 / h98
Helb 709 / h41

----------


## KriZuu

10.12

HelB 220 / h70T

----------


## tiuku

10.12

ÅL 3 (Lahti 402 '97) / 530

----------


## Prompter

10.12.2012

HelB 39 (Scania L94UB Lahti 402) / h69
NOF 50 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L '99) / s206A
VT 49 (Scania L94UB Ikarus E94F' 05) / s650

----------


## joboo

10.12

Helb 51 / h63
Helb 222 / h45
Helb 226 / h39B
Helb 227 / h45
Helb 1125 / h45
Helb 1126 / h45

----------


## Prompter

11.12.2012 Helsinki

PL 881 (Volvo B7RLE 8900LE) / h67

----------


## JT

Ti 11.12. Espoo

PL #860 / 205

----------


## Prompter

11.12.2012 jatkoa:

NOF 334 (Volvo B10B LMF Carrus City M) Mäkelänkadulla linjakilpi tyhjänä suuntanaan pohjoinen.

----------


## tiuku

11.12.

NOF 134 (Carrus City L '99) / 247A

----------


## KriZuu

11.12

HelB 21 / h54
HelB 139 / h69

HelB 1132 / 520
Kukkaniityntien pysäkillä Itäkeskuksen suuntaan, jossa jäin itsekin pois, kuljettaja astui pois kopistaan ja kävi vilkaisemassa molemmin puolin autoa renkaiden ja jarrujen kunnon ja laittoi hätävilkut päälle. Ulkona oli voimakas ja pistävä palaneen kumin haju. Jatkoi kuitenkin hetken päästä matkaa.

----------


## VANI

> 11.12.2012 jatkoa:
> 
> NOF 334 (Volvo B10B LMF Carrus City M) Mäkelänkadulla linjakilpi tyhjänä suuntanaan pohjoinen.


Auto on koulutusajossa

----------


## Nak

11.12

Pl 743 / 110T

----------


## Palomaa

11. Joulukuuta.

NF 820 - v63

----------


## joboo

11.12

Helb 101 / h45
Helb 220 / h45
Helb 222 / h45
Helb 726 / h42
Helb 816 / 363
Helb 911 / h42

----------


## ollit

11.12

Veolian Osuuspankki-Crossway (#491) iltapäiväruuhkassa 623:lla.

----------


## LimoSWN

11.12

Espoo. 

Nof 93 @ e82  ( korvaa VDLää )
Nof 55 @ e85 
Nof 429 @ e85 ( tuuraamassa jompaa kumpaa korkeeta 8700 )

----------


## Nak

> Nof 429 @ e85 ( tuuraamassa jompaa kumpaa korkeeta 8700 )


iltapäivällä oli e3:lla

12.12

Nf 430 / 213

----------


## Palomaa

12. Joulukuuta.
PL 852 - 510

----------


## tiuku

12.12.

NOF 363 (Säffle System '01) / 248

----------


## ipeniemela

Kävin seitsemän jälkeen koiran kanssa lenkillä ja NF 828 (VDL Citea LLE) hätävilkutteli Niipperintiellä hieman Juvantien pysäkin jälkeen entisen kyläkaupan kohdalla neljättä tuntia oikea eturengas tyhjänä ja kaikki ovet selällään, valot pimeenä ja kuskia tai huoltohenkilöstöä ei mailla halmeilla. Oli siellä jo 15:50 kun jäin toisesta bussista pois juuri Juvantien pysäkillä mennäkseni hakemaan muksuja tarhasta.

----------


## Nak

12.12

Nf 112 / 112

Vt 523 / 111T

----------


## Palomaa

12. Joulukuuta.
VT 349 - 132N
VT 519 - 156
VT 329 - 111T, Miksi 111:sellä on ollut tänään kaksi teliä ellei enemmänkin?

----------


## JT

> VT 329 - 111T, Miksi 111:sellä on ollut tänään kaksi teliä ellei enemmänkin?


No kaksi teliä illassa on aivan normaalia.

----------


## joboo

12.12

Helb 215 / h45
Helb 419 / h45
Helb 501 / h45
Helb 705 / h43
Helb 1303 kilvissä luki 39A

----------


## aki

12.12

535 / helb 941

----------


## zige94

13.1.

NF 818 /v63, aamuruuhka-autona
NF 800 /v43

----------


## Miccoz

13.12.

VT 551 / v61

----------


## 339-DF

Tulin äsken bussilla 39 Munkkaan. Bussin nro oli 1301. Eikös tuota liikennöi Hebuli? Eivät kai sitten enää numeroi vuosien mukaan noita, vai onko tuo jotenkin etuajassa?

----------


## Nak

> Tulin äsken bussilla 39 Munkkaan. Bussin nro oli 1301. Eikös tuota liikennöi Hebuli? Eivät kai sitten enää numeroi vuosien mukaan noita, vai onko tuo jotenkin etuajassa?


Helb tuntuisi numeroivan bussit nykyään sen vuoden mukaan, jolloin alkaa sopimus johon bussit uutena tilataan  :Wink:  804-814 Volvotkin on oikeasti otettu käyttöön jo 2007 ja oikeastaan kaikki muutkin vuodenvaihteeksi tulleet tässä viime vuosina

http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallisliikenne/helb.html kuukankon sivuilta näkee kuinka paljon todellisuudessa onkaan busseja "tulevaisuudesta"  :Laughing:

----------


## chauffer

> Tulin äsken bussilla 39 Munkkaan. Bussin nro oli 1301. Eikös tuota liikennöi Hebuli? Eivät kai sitten enää numeroi vuosien mukaan noita, vai onko tuo jotenkin etuajassa?


Niinkuin Nak tuossa totesi; Helb 1301-1304 ovat ensi vuoden autoja  :Laughing:  Jokeri Scaloistakin jo yli puolet valmiina, tosin niillä ei saa ajaa muuta kuin jokeria, eli niitä ei liikenteessä nähdä tänä vuonna  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Niinkuin Nak tuossa totesi; Helb 1301-1304 ovat ensi vuoden autoja  Jokeri Scaloistakin jo yli puolet valmiina, tosin niillä ei saa ajaa muuta kuin jokeria, eli niitä ei liikenteessä nähdä tänä vuonna


Tiedätkö ajetaanko Jokeria Varhasta, Ruhasta vai molemmista? Ja mihin nuo Jokeri-Scalat aiotaan mahduttaa seisomaan ensi vuoden elokuuhun asti?

----------


## chauffer

> Tiedätkö ajetaanko Jokeria Varhasta, Ruhasta vai molemmista? Ja mihin nuo Jokeri-Scalat aiotaan mahduttaa seisomaan ensi vuoden elokuuhun asti?


Eiköhän sitä järkevästi ajeta molemmista, tai vaikka lisäksi Suomenojalta. Eiköhän autot ole varastossa Lahden Autokorin tiloissa/aitauksessa...

----------


## Aleksi.K

13.12.12 Espoo

Nf 425 (Volvo City L)/e22

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Eiköhän sitä järkevästi ajeta molemmista, tai vaikka lisäksi Suomenojalta.


Näin oletin itsekin, mutta kiitokset tiedosta silti.  :Smile:

----------


## LimoSWN

> 11.12.2012 jatkoa:
> 
> NOF 334 (Volvo B10B LMF Carrus City M) Mäkelänkadulla linjakilpi tyhjänä suuntanaan pohjoinen.


eilen todetun mukaan vain koulukäytössä.

----------


## zige94

13.12.

NF 600 /s577 & h77A

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:48 ----------




> 13.1.
> 
> NF 818 /v63, aamuruuhka-autona
> NF 800 /v43


NF 818 havaittu taas klo 19:55 odottamassa lähtöään Tikkurilassa lähtöään Kylmäojalle linjana v63.

----------


## Nak

http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...ia_katso_kuva/ 

Nobina silestone renkaineen alkaa vallata palstatilaa  :Very Happy:

----------


## joboo

13.12

Helb 219 / H45
Helb 502 / H45
Helb 616 / H14
Helb 1101 / H45

----------


## 339-DF

> Niinkuin Nak tuossa totesi; Helb 1301-1304 ovat ensi vuoden autoja  Jokeri Scaloistakin jo yli puolet valmiina, tosin niillä ei saa ajaa muuta kuin jokeria, eli niitä ei liikenteessä nähdä tänä vuonna


Paluu tulevaisuudesta  HelB 1301  :Smile: 

Onko jollain kuvia noista oranssivalkoisista jokeribusseista? Onko oranssi sävy luonnossa sama kuin metron oranssi?

----------


## vristo

> Paluu tulevaisuudesta  HelB 1301 
> 
> Onko jollain kuvia noista oranssivalkoisista jokeribusseista? Onko oranssi sävy luonnossa sama kuin metron oranssi?


Noi ensimmäiset eivät ole vielä jokeribusseja, vaan linjan h39 uuden sopimuksen (alkaa vuodenvaihteessa) autoja.

----------


## Palomaa

> Noi ensimmäiset eivät ole vielä jokeribusseja, vaan linjan h39 uuden sopimuksen (alkaa vuodenvaihteessa) autoja.


Ei hän niin tarkoittanutkaan, vaan kysyi erikseen että onko kellään kuvia niistä mitkä seisoo siellä jossain Lahden Autokorilla..  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei hän niin tarkoittanutkaan, vaan kysyi erikseen että onko kellään kuvia niistä mitkä seisoo siellä jossain Lahden Autokorilla..


Just näin          !

----------


## KriZuu

14.12

HelB 4 / 519

----------


## Aleksi.K

14.12.2012 Leppävaara/Matinkylä/Myyrmäki 

PL 725 (Scania teli Scala)/510

NF 106 (Volvo Carrus City L teli)/e35

ÅL 3 (Scania Lahti 402)/530

----------


## Nak

14.12

Nf 149 / e28KT
Nf 866 / e28

Pl 889 / 106

----------


## JT

> 14.12.2012 Leppävaara/Matinkylä/Myyrmäki 
> 
> PL 725 (Scania teli Scala)/510


PL #725 on a) 2-akselinen ja b) Suomenojan auto (joka ei sinällään toki estä olemasta 510:llä)

Pe 14.12. Espoo

NF #305 / 25
NF #329 / 22

----------


## Palomaa

> PL #725 on a) 2-akselinen ja b) Suomenojan auto (joka ei sinällään toki estä olemasta 510:llä)


Ja jos en aivan sokea ole niin taisin mennä sillä tänään 504:sella aamulla, joten miksi se oltaisiin pistetty eri varikon linjalle?

14. Joulukuuta.

And 55 - 109

----------


## Miccoz

> 13.12.
> 
> NF 600 /s577 & h77A
> NF 818 havaittu taas klo 19:55 odottamassa lähtöään Tikkurilassa lähtöään Kylmäojalle linjana v63.


14.12.

NF 818 / v63/v63N - tuo on pyörinyt useana päivänä pitkin päivää ko. linjalla

----------


## Palomaa

> 14.12.
> 
> NF 818 / v63/v63N - tuo on pyörinyt useana päivänä pitkin päivää ko. linjalla


Ja välillä NF 820.

----------


## zige94

> Ja välillä NF 820.


NF 818 kyllä reilusti enemmän... Juurikin samoilla vuoroilla aamuruuhkassa ja illalla näkynyt. Näyttäisi olevan vakioauto noihina aikoihin, ja välissä köy ilmeisesti 741:llä pyörähtämässä kun on siellä taas keskipäivisin näkynyt.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 5:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 4:04 ----------

15.12.

VT 93 /v62 (HSL-värityksillä)

----------


## Palomaa

> NF 818 kyllä reilusti enemmän...


Ja minähän en sanonut etteikö se olisi ollut enemmän, sanoin vain että välillä myös on ollut #820..

----------


## joboo

15.12

Helb 804 / h45
Helb 503 / h18
Helb 1002 / s39
Helb 1103 / 362
Helb 1108 / h42
Helb 1129 / h41
Helb 1130 / h14

----------


## aki

15.12

v51 / VT 371

----------


## Joonas Pio

16.12.

HelB 255 / h24S

----------


## JT

Su 16.12. Helsinki

VT #89 ja #177 / 111T

----------


## joboo

16.12

Helb 804 / H14
Helb 957 / H41
Helb 1006 / H45
Helb 1106 / H45
Helb 1107 / H45
Helb 1108 / H45

----------


## KriZuu

17.12

HelB 9803 / 519
HelB 9930 / h78

Kehä I:lla Malmin suuntaan Kontulan liittymän kohdilla oli tapahtunut jonkin sortin pieni kolari tai autorikko ja se sitten keräsi taakseen jonoa. Jonossa mukana kolme h54-linjan autoa, joista kaksi oli Ikaruksia ja yksi Scala.

----------


## Palomaa

17. Joulukuuta.
VT 203 - 111
PL 719 - e18Z

----------


## aki

17.12

v51 / VT 157

----------


## Prompter

17.12.2012

HelB 64 (Scania L94UB Ikarus E94 teli) mököttää hätävilkutellen Vallilan kirjaston pysäkillä etelän suuntaan. 
NOF 351 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L) / s613
NOF 360 (Volvo B10BLE Säffle System 2000 teli) / s550

----------


## Aq-Zu

17.12.
HelB #66 / s519

----------


## Aleksi.K

17.12.12

Pl 799 (Crossway)/205

Nf 114 (Scania Ikarus)/e27

Nf 307 (Volvo Carrus City L)/e24 & e25A

----------


## joboo

17.12

Helb 204 / S39
Helb 611 / H45
Helb 917 / H69
Helb 1101 / H45

----------


## aki

17.12

452 / VT 358

----------


## Aleksi.K

18.12.12 Otaniemi

Nf 134 (Volvo Carrus City L teli)/e10K

----------


## Nak

18.12

Nf 438 / 213

Pl 723 / e18

----------


## LimoSWN

myöhästyi:

17.12-12 

nof 294 @ e65/k,165N

nof 299 @ e65  VDL:t loistaa poissa-olollaan, tosin 824 paikalla.

----------


## Aleksi.K

18.12.12 Laajalahti

Pl 746 (Crossway)/106

----------


## aki

18.12

v51 / VT 554
452 / VT 234

----------


## Palomaa

Pohjolan #799 (UOF-404) on kuulemman nähty Vaasassa Vaasan paikallisliikenteellä.

----------


## Pera

18.12

213: NF 364 (Volvo B10BLE Säffle System 2000 teli)
345: NF 430 (Volvo B7RLE City L)

----------


## Palomaa

18. Joulukuuta.

145N: VT 574
h21V: NF 603

----------


## Nak

18.12

Pl 812 / 106

----------


## joboo

18.12

Helb 102 / H45
Helb 811 / H42
Helb 911 / H45
Helb 948 / H68
Helb 9937 / H39B

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 19.12.2012

NOF 728 / h21V
PL 729 / 110

----------


## Nak

19.12

Helb 1125 / h18
Helb 1301 / h39

Pl 861 / e18Z

Vt 523 / 147

----------


## Aleksi.K

19.12.12 Espoo

Pl 750 (Crossway)/510

Pl 870 (Volvo 8700le)/510

----------


## Aq-Zu

19.12.

Veolian Carrus City L näkyi tänään ajelulla Latokartanonkaarella, Viikissä. Nähtävästi kuljettaja kävi vähän tutustumassa paikkoihin  :Very Happy: 




+
HelB 1127 / h54

----------


## Palomaa

19. Joulukuuta.

Henkilöauto ja bussi kolaroivat rajusti

----------


## chauffer

> 19.12.
> 
> Veolian Carrus City L näkyi tänään ajelulla Latokartanonkaarella, Viikissä. Nähtävästi kuljettaja kävi vähän tutustumassa paikkoihin


Onhan se hyvä että opettelee 1.1.2013 Veolialle siirtyvää linjaa H68...  :Laughing:

----------


## aki

19.12

v56 / VT 385
363,A / Helb 110

----------


## Joonas Pio

19.12.

HelB:n kaasu-Säffle jäi jumiin Malminkartanossa linjalla 45. Kuljettaja oli ajanut harhaan, ja yritti kääntää bussia ahtaalla kadulla.

http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...lle_tuskanhiki

----------


## Nak

19.12

Nf 810 / e3

----------


## Palomaa

> Nf 810 / e3


Ei ainakaan kapasiteettipulaa ole.  :Very Happy:

----------


## JT

Ke 19.12. Espoo

NF #329 / 23
NF #498 / 27

----------


## joboo

19.12

Helb 102 / h45
Helb 204 / h45
Helb 911 / h45
Helb 9808 / h45

----------


## LimoSWN

myöhästyi:

18.12.12

PL 841 @ e18Z
PL 922 @ e18Z (video tulossa tubeen )
ÅL 2 @ 105 (vara?)

----------


## Palomaa

> ÅL 2 @ 105


ÅL #2 on vakio 105:sella.

----------


## Nak

20.12

Pl 706 / e19

----------


## LimoSWN

> ÅL #2 on vakio 105:sella.


En vain ole kuukauden päiviin nähnyt sitä.

----------


## JT

To 20.12. Espoo

PL #802 / 512A

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 19. Joulukuuta.
> 
> Henkilöauto ja bussi kolaroivat rajusti


Kolaroinut bussi oli ÅL 14, tässä sivukuva, josta näkee aiheutuneet vahingot.

20.12.

Nobinan, linjalla e65K ollut, VDL ajoi ojaan Kivenlahdessa

----------


## Prompter

20.12.2012

HelB 918 (Volvo B7RLE 8700LE) / 615
NOF 16 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L) / h62
NOF 705 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE teli) / h66A
HelB 9932 (Volvo B7L 7000) / h77

----------


## Aleksi.K

20.12.2012 Espoo

Pl 889 (Scala)/510

Pl 801 (teli Scala)/512A

Nf 402 (City L)/e22 & e24

Nf 493 (Volvo 8700Le)/e23

----------


## JT

To 20.12. Espoo

----------


## aki

20.12

v43,45 / NF 77
v53 / VT 481
v61 / VT 157

----------


## zige94

20.12.

NF 608 /h65A (HELMItön), auton 770 tilalla.

----------


## Nak

20.12

Nf 134 / 160

Pl 780 / 110
Pl 869 / 501/V, myös joku toinen samasta sarjasta ajoi 501:llä

----------


## Miccoz

20.12.

NF 400 / h72

----------


## joboo

20.12

Helb 102 / H45
Helb 208 / H51
Helb 231 / H42
Helb 612 / H45

----------


## Prompter

21.12.2012

Veolian #358 eli Lentokenttä-Ikarus 633:lla klo 7:05 Keravalta lähtevässä vuorossa.

VT 492 (Irisbus Crossway LE) ei päässyt matkallaan linjalla 633 pitkälle vaan hyytyi jo Sörnäisten pysäkille. Kuljettaja selasi käyttöohjekirjaa auton hätävilkutellessa.

----------


## Nak

21.12

Nf 61 / 213

----------


## Palomaa

21. Joulukuuta.

VT 574 - e11
HelB 1108 - 103

----------


## Prompter

21.12.2012 

VT 1258 (2-aks.Volvo 8900LE) / 650

----------


## JT

Pe 21.12. Espoo

NF #279 / 25A

----------


## Nak

21.12

Nf 53 / e35V
Nf 439 seisoi hätävilkut päällä Vaskivuorentien ja Hämeenlinnanväylän pohjoisesta suunnasta tulevan liittymän risteyksessä noin 19.00 aikaan. Onpa vaikeaa selittää tarkka paikka  :Very Happy:

----------


## joboo

21.12

Helb 102 / H45
Helb 502 / H14
Helb 612 / H45
Helb 811 / H41
Helb 934 / H14
Helb 1008 / 363
Helb 1126 / H45
PL 823 / H67

----------


## Prompter

22.12.2012

VT 1261 (2-aks. Volvo 8900LE) / 650

Åbergin linja on päivittänyt ainakin auton 15 sisänäytön tekstiin määränpään, hyvää matkaa -toivotuksen sekä tilausajomainoksen. Nähty tänään linjalla 105.

----------


## Nak

22.12

Vt 568 / 453, lisäksi joku uusista 8900LE:stä linjalla 452K

Ks 80 / 339

----------


## tiuku

> Åbergin linja on päivittänyt ainakin auton 15 sisänäytön tekstiin määränpään, hyvää matkaa -toivotuksen sekä tilausajomainoksen. Nähty tänään linjalla 105.


Ainakin autoissa 6, 14 ja 16 nämä tekstit ovat olleet jo useita kuukausia.

----------


## Prompter

> 22.12
> Lisäksi joku uusista 8900LE:stä linjalla 452K


#1258




> Ainakin autoissa 6, 14 ja 16 nämä tekstit ovat olleet jo useita kuukausia.


Ai, en ole huomannut.

----------


## KriZuu

22.12.2012

VT 1259 / 650

Varmat rekisterinumerot
1259 LLR-569
1261 LLR-571

... joten olisikohan loput näin:
1257 LLR-567
1258 LLR-568
1260 LLR-570
1262 LLR-572
1263 LLR-573

----------


## Pihkaniitty

Keravan linjalla 8 on jo pari viikkoa pyörinyt Taksikuljetuksen Joukobussi HHZ-950.
Tuulilasissa A4- paperinen linjakilpi. Oikeassa linjakilvessä Taksikuljetus ja sivukilvessä J98Vuosaari.
Ja havainto eiliseltä aamulta: Veolia 1257 Volvo 8900, (rekkaria en muista, joku LLR-) linjalla738.

----------


## Karosa

22. Joulukuuta.

e11: VT 94, 574

----------


## joboo

22.12

Helb 101 / S39
Helb 736 / H42
Helb 807 / H42
Helb 815 / 363
Helb 912 / H42
Helb 1101 / 195
Helb 1125 / H45
Helb 1126 / H45

----------


## zige94

23.12.

HelB 1001 /h63

----------


## Nak

23.12

109T:llä näkyi juuri nyt ajavan Hsl värinen Crossari ilman kylkinumeroa tai muuta liikennöitsijään liittyvää. Vain Hsl tunnukset löytyi. Rek nro:kaan ei osunut silmään  :Shocked:

----------


## Karosa

> 23.12
> 
> 109T:llä näkyi juuri nyt ajavan Hsl värinen Crossari


Se oli Pohjolan #883 (CHP-939) jos oikein ymmärsin, Pohjolalle meni taas WL #98, joka on nykyinen #799.

----------


## Pera

23.12

195: HelB 955 (Volvo 8700LE) Tämä auto on ollut koko viikon tällä linjalla.

----------


## Nak

23.12

Helb 4 & 7 / 102T

Nf 141 / 112

Vt 89 / 111
Vt 94 / 154T
Vt 346 / 145

----------


## Karosa

23. Joulukuuta.

e13: VT 520

----------


## Prompter

> Se oli Pohjolan #883 (CHP-939) jos oikein ymmärsin, Pohjolalle meni taas WL #98, joka on nykyinen #799.


Mutta eihän PL edes aja linjaa 109...

----------


## Karosa

> Mutta eihän PL edes aja linjaa 109...


Enhän minä niin sanonutkaan.. Vaan että PL:n #883 siirtynyt Anderssonille ja #98 taas Pohjolalle numeroksi #799..

----------


## joboo

23.12

Helb 65 / H63
Helb 910 / H45
Helb 930 / H39N
Helb 944 / H24
Helb 1007 / H39N & H45

----------


## JT

Ma 24.12. Vantaa

HelB #704 / 615
VT #157 / 51

----------


## ana

Oliko Vt 495, mikä oli toinen nurkka kasassa vielä joku aika sitte Tuupakan varikolla? Nyt tuo oli kuitenkin linjalla 453

----------


## joboo

Helb 617 ajanut lumipenkkaan malminkartanontiellä suuntana kamppi

----------


## Pera

24.12

h24X: HelB 938, 1119 ja 1120 (MB Sprinter)
195: HelB 1126 (Scania K230 Lahti Scala)
732B: VT 192 (Scania L94 Lahti Scala teli)

----------


## aki

> Ma 24.12. Vantaa
> 
> VT #157 / 51


v51:llä oli myös VT 371

----------


## zige94

> 24.12
> 
> 195: HelB 1126 (Scania K230 Lahti Scala)


Katos, onko nuo Scalat vihdoin päässy omille paikoilleen Suomenojalle..

----------


## Aq-Zu

> Katos, onko nuo Scalat vihdoin päässy omille paikoilleen Suomenojalle..


Kun h68:n ja h71:n sopimus päättyy vuoden lopussa, niin luulen että kaikki sillä kulkevat 11-scalat siirtyvät sinne minne pitääkin. Eli nähtävästi Suomenojaan

----------


## zige94

> Kun h68:n ja h71:n sopimus päättyy vuoden lopussa, niin luulen että kaikki sillä kulkevat 11-scalat siirtyvät sinne minne pitääkin. Eli nähtävästi Suomenojaan


Niinhän ne päätyy, mutta ihmettelinkin onko jo osa päätynyt, tai edes tuo yksi.

----------


## Nak

> Niinhän ne päätyy, mutta ihmettelinkin onko jo osa päätynyt, tai edes tuo yksi.


eikös 1121-1124 ole h68:n Scalat 1125-1126 ovat ruhan pelejä

----------


## Aq-Zu

> Niinhän ne päätyy, mutta ihmettelinkin onko jo osa päätynyt, tai edes tuo yksi.





> Scalat 1125-1126 ovat ruhan pelejä


1126 on ainakin näkynyt monesti h14:lla.  :Smile:

----------


## LimoSWN

24.12.12 

Kauklahti, Espoo

PL # 761 hyytyneenä Mankinjoen kääntöpaikalla. etuovet auki.

Nof #822 @ 165N Kauklahteen Vetäny ojaan Hansatiellä samassa kohdassa,jossa paria vuotta aikaisemmin e18 veti myös ojaan. " Ajokuntoinen auto, 2 lasia hajotettu vasaralla."  Liikenne poikki poliisin toimesta. Videoo ja kuvaa tulossa. / Autoa tuli korvaamaan  862 ( vdl) {Siikajärvellä myös nobina ojassa }

----------


## Prompter

> 1126 on ainakin näkynyt monesti h14:lla.


Se on nähty vaikka missä. Myös mm. h51:llä.

----------


## joboo

25.12

Helb 4 / S39
Helb 910 / H45

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:41 ----------




> 1126 on ainakin näkynyt monesti h14:lla.


Myös H45:lla useasti

----------


## joboo

25.12

Helb 945 / H41
Helb 947 / H42
Helb 1006 / H45
Helb 1008 / H57
NF 771 / 270

----------


## Karosa

26. Joulukuuta.
VT 94 / 154, 156

----------


## zige94

HelB 1125 ja 1126 on siirretty Suomenojalle linjalle 195.

----------


## Nak

26.12

Helb 941 / v35

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 24.12.12 
> 
> Kauklahti, Espoo
> 
> Nof #822 @ 165N Kauklahteen Vetäny ojaan Hansatiellä samassa kohdassa,jossa paria vuotta aikaisemmin e18 veti myös ojaan. " Ajokuntoinen auto, 2 lasia hajotettu vasaralla."  Liikenne poikki poliisin toimesta. Videoo ja kuvaa tulossa. / Autoa tuli korvaamaan  862 ( vdl) {Siikajärvellä myös nobina ojassa }


http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...n_kautta_ulos/

----------


## Pera

26.12

h43: HelB 7, 101, 125 ja 1206

----------


## joboo

26.12

Helb 4 / S39
Helb 102 / S39
Helb 805 / 363
Helb 910 / H39N & H45
Helb 912 / H18
Helb 943 / H24
Helb 1001 / H63
Helb 1006 / H39N & H45
Helb 1007 / H45
Helb 1008 / H57
Helb 1009 / H57
Helb 1106 / H39N & H45
Helb 1108 / H45
Helb 1130 / H52

----------


## Karosa

27. Joulukuuta.

315: NF 326
132: VT 383

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 27.12.2012

CHP-939 / 109T. PL:n logot ja kylkinumerot poistettu, mutta ei Anderssonin tunnuksia tilalla (vielä?)

----------


## Miccoz

27.12.2012

Helb 1132 / 615 - auton etuosassa voimakas virtsan haju

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Helsinki 27.12.2012
> 
> CHP-939 / 109T. PL:n logot ja kylkinumerot poistettu, mutta ei Anderssonin tunnuksia tilalla (vielä?)


Ei taida olla vielä yhdessäkään Anderssonin HSL-alueella liikkuvassa autossa Anderssonin tunnuksia. Ei ole edes 55:een (ex. HelB 9804) niitä laitettu, vaikka se olisi onnistunut hyvin helposti samaan aikaan kun siitä otettiin HelB-teipit pois.

----------


## Nak

> Ei taida olla vielä yhdessäkään Anderssonin HSL-alueella liikkuvassa autossa Anderssonin tunnuksia. Ei ole edes 55:een (ex. HelB 9804) niitä laitettu, vaikka se olisi onnistunut hyvin helposti samaan aikaan kun siitä otettiin HelB-teipit pois.


Niin ja maalattiin valkoiseksi ja teipattiin uudet numerot. 

Eikös nyt anderssonilla ole muutenkin päällekkäisyyksiä numeroinnissa Turun ja Helsingin autojen kanssa, esim. 13 ja 14? 

Taitaa muutenkin olla GD #58 ainoa ex westendiläinen josta on kaikki Wl:n tarrat irroitettu  :Wink:  sekin nyt siis liikennöitsijä tunnukseton

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 27.12.2012

PL 799 (ZJH-398, ex-Westend 98) / 501V
PL 883 (ZJH-472, ex-WestAnd 72) / 501V
Molemmissa pohjolanliikenne.fi -tarrat ja vielä WL-raidat jäljellä kyljissä.

----------


## Karosa

> CHP-939 / 109T. PL:n logot ja kylkinumerot poistettu, mutta ei Anderssonin tunnuksia tilalla (vielä?)





> PL 799 (ZJH-398, ex-Westend 98) / 501V


Tässähän ne ovatkin, kuten sanoin niin 883 ja 98 vaihtuivat vastakkain, mutta onko syytä miksi?

----------


## joboo

27.12

Helb 427 / h14
Helb 502 / h45
Helb 612 / h45
Helb 817 / h45
Helb 9943 / h45

----------


## Nak

27.12

Helb 1125 / 195

Pl 766 / 504

----------


## LimoSWN

> Helsinki 27.12.2012
> 
> PL 799 (ZJH-398, ex-Westend 98) / 501V
> .


jos toi on 799, nii missä on  UOF-404 joka totteli 799 numeroa aikasemmi.

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 28.12.2012

PL 607 (Volvo 8900LE teli) / 110TA
PL 601 (LLR-574, Volvo 8900LE teli) / h58B

----------


## Karosa

> PL 607 (Volvo 8900LE teli) / 110TA
> PL 601 (LLR-574, Volvo 8900LE teli) / h58B


Ehditkö nähdä tai kokea miten nuo sähköovet toimivat, meinaan että onko niistä hyötyä?




> jos toi on 799, nii missä on  UOF-404 joka totteli 799 numeroa aikasemmi.


Pistin tästä tänne viestiä, lähti Vaasan paikallisliikenteelle.

----------


## Nak

28.12

Nf 67 / e22
Nf 98 / 324K
Nf 329 / 231

----------


## Joonas Pio

28.12.

NF 738 / e5
NF 114 / e10/K
VT 314 / e11
VT 383 / e31
NF 847 / e86, e87/K
PL 729 / 110
NF 437 / 112
VT 575 / 132
NF 653 / 158, 160/K

Anderssonin GD:istä 57 ja 59 on otettu Westendin Linja -teipit pois.

----------


## zige94

> HelB 1125 ja 1126 on siirretty Suomenojalle linjalle 195.





> 27.12
> 
> Helb 1125 / 195


Eli ihan vakio on.

----------


## Aleksi.K

28.12.2012 Leppävaara

Nf 112 (Scania Ikarus)/e23V

Nf 299 (Volvo Carrus City L)/e24 & e26

----------


## Karosa

> Eli ihan vakio on.


Voi olla, että Nak ilmoitti havainnollaan että nyt on myös 1125 siellä.  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Voi olla, että Nak ilmoitti havainnollaan että nyt on myös 1125 siellä.


Ilmoitetaan tässä samalla sitten että oli jo 25.12. 1125 linjalla 195. Molemmat ovat olleen linjalla 195 jo 25.12., vahvistetun tiedon noiden siirroista sain 26.12. kun tuttu kuskini toisella niistä ajoi (en nyt muista kummalla kun hänen lähettämä kuva ei varmuuskopioitunut..)

----------


## Nak

> Ilmoitetaan tässä samalla sitten että oli jo 25.12. 1125 linjalla 195. Molemmat ovat olleen linjalla 195 jo 25.12., vahvistetun tiedon noiden siirroista sain 26.12. kun tuttu kuskini toisella niistä ajoi (en nyt muista kummalla kun hänen lähettämä kuva ei varmuuskopioitunut..)


Luulen, että ovat nyt vaan tuurailemassa siellä, kun 195:n Volvothan (808-811) on tarjottu ensi tiistaista alkaen linjalle h45 ilmastoituna ja jne varusteltuna ja yhdessäkään niitä ei tainnut vielä olla :/ Helbillä(kin) tapahtuu varmaan aika paljon kalustosiirtoja ensi tiistaina juurikin uusien sopimusten alun ja vanhojen päättymisen takia.

28.12

Pl 604 / 110 (uusi 8900LE 6x2)
Pl 862 / 110 (vähemmän uusi Lahti 402)

----------


## zige94

> Luulen, että ovat nyt vaan tuurailemassa siellä, kun 195:n Volvothan (808-811) on tarjottu ensi tiistaista alkaen linjalle h45 ilmastoituna ja jne varusteltuna ja yhdessäkään niitä ei tainnut vielä olla :/ Helbillä(kin) tapahtuu varmaan aika paljon kalustosiirtoja ensi tiistaina juurikin uusien sopimusten alun ja vanhojen päättymisen takia.


Miten tuuraamassa? Sinnehän viimeistään tammikuun alussa menee 4 Scalaa väliltä 1121-1130, joten hyvin varmasti ovat 1125 ja 1126 jäämässäkin sinne. Eikai sillä pahemmin väliä ole, miltä väliltä ne 4 kappaletta Scalaa otetaan. (niiden Scalojenhan piti päätyä sinne jo 15.8.2011, mutta menivätkin sovitusti h68:lle ja h71:lle. Nyt noiden sopimusten loppuessa niiden kuuluukin päätyä oikeille linjoilleen Suomenojalle linjan 194/195:n sopimukseen.

----------


## Joonas Pio

28.12. jatkoa

PL 859 / h23
PL 724 /e12
PL 729 / 106/K
NF 93 / 112, 149:n tilalla

NF 287 hajonneena Lapinrinteen pysäkillä, 404 tuli tilalle.

PL 741 hajonneena Rautatientorin purkulaiturissa, oikea takapyörä näytti ruhjoutuneelta.

----------


## Nak

> Miten tuuraamassa? Sinnehän viimeistään tammikuun alussa menee 4 Scalaa väliltä 1121-1130, joten hyvin varmasti ovat 1125 ja 1126 jäämässäkin sinne. Eikai sillä pahemmin väliä ole, miltä väliltä ne 4 kappaletta Scalaa otetaan. (niiden Scalojenhan piti päätyä sinne jo 15.8.2011, mutta menivätkin sovitusti h68:lle ja h71:lle. Nyt noiden sopimusten loppuessa niiden kuuluukin päätyä oikeille linjoilleen Suomenojalle linjan 194/195:n sopimukseen.


Tarkoitinkin juuri, että 1121-1124 menecät suomenojalle "omalle paikalleen" h68:n sopimuksen päätyttyä ja 1125 ja 1126 palaavat omille paikoilleen jonnekin ruhan linjoille. Mutta en väitä etteivätkö voisi jäädä myös suomenojaan.

----------


## zige94

> Tarkoitinkin juuri, että 1121-1124 menecät suomenojalle "omalle paikalleen" h68:n sopimuksen päätyttyä ja 1125 ja 1126 palaavat omille paikoilleen jonnekin ruhan linjoille. Mutta en väitä etteivätkö voisi jäädä myös suomenojaan.


Mutta eikös se ole käytännössä se ja sama menevätko vaikka 1125-1128 sinne jne?  :Wink:  Tai 1123-1126.

Ja nuo autot jäävät ja piste. Kahdesta muusta ei ole vielä tietoa mitkä ovat, mutta 1125 ja 1126 jäävät Suomenojalle joten turha väittely voi loppua nyt (vahvistin vielä vahvistetun tiedon Suomenojan kuljettajalta).

----------


## Nak

> Mutta eikös se ole käytännössä se ja sama menevätko vaikka 1125-1128 sinne jne?  Tai 1123-1126.
> 
> Ja nuo autot jäävät ja piste. Kahdesta muusta ei ole vielä tietoa mitkä ovat, mutta 1125 ja 1126 jäävät Suomenojalle joten turha väittely voi loppua nyt (vahvistin vielä vahvistetun tiedon Suomenojan kuljettajalta).


Käytännössä siellä kai saisi ajaa kaikilla 1121:stä uudemmilla Scaloilla ja 1219:llä  :Wink:  ja valikoimalla vanhempia, jälkivarusteltuja busseja  :Smile:

----------


## chauffer

> Mutta eikös se ole käytännössä se ja sama menevätko vaikka 1125-1128 sinne jne?  Tai 1123-1126.
> 
> Ja nuo autot jäävät ja piste. Kahdesta muusta ei ole vielä tietoa mitkä ovat, mutta 1125 ja 1126 jäävät Suomenojalle joten turha väittely voi loppua nyt (vahvistin vielä vahvistetun tiedon Suomenojan kuljettajalta).


Täysin varmistettu tieto ei taatusti ole yhdelläkään kuljettajalla vielä tässä vaiheessa, se on vain ja ainoastaan yhtiön johdolla. Mutta käytännössä aivan sama mitkä noista Scaloista siellä vuoden vaihteen jälkeen on, melko turha tappelun aihe täällä, eikö?  :Laughing:

----------


## Miccoz

28.12.2012

VT 338 / v61, matkakortinlukija sökönä, kuski kyllä myi yksittäisiä lippuja niitä tarvitseville.

Tämä oli jo kolmas havainto parin viikon sisään kun matkakortinlukija on rikki, ja toinen 61:llä. Kuinka nopeasti näissä tilanteissa saadaan uusi auto linjalle, vai saadaanko ollenkaan?

----------


## Karosa

> Kuinka nopeasti näissä tilanteissa saadaan uusi auto linjalle, vai saadaanko ollenkaan?


Autoahan ei tarvitsisi vaihtaa vaan vain myyntilaitteet.

----------


## chauffer

> 28.12.2012
> 
> VT 338 / v61, matkakortinlukija sökönä, kuski kyllä myi yksittäisiä lippuja niitä tarvitseville.
> 
> Tämä oli jo kolmas havainto parin viikon sisään kun matkakortinlukija on rikki, ja toinen 61:llä. Kuinka nopeasti näissä tilanteissa saadaan uusi auto linjalle, vai saadaanko ollenkaan?


Ei sinne uutta autoa tarvitse vaihtaa vaan kortinlukija on vaihdettava mahdollisimman nopeasti, en muista mikä aika Hsl:n vaatimuksissa on, muistaakseni 2-3 tuntia...

----------


## zige94

> Autoahan ei tarvitsisi vaihtaa vaan vain myyntilaitteet.


Silti usein vaihdetaan auto, myyntilaitteita tuskin on pahemmin tyhjänpanttina seisomassa, joten auton vaihto käy helpommin. Matkakortinlukijan ollessa rikki on kuljettajan "leimattava" jokainen lippu kuljettajan päätteellä ja toimiva laite vaihdettava 4tunnin sisällä. Kuljettajan päätteen ollessa rikki on jokainen matkustaja päästettävä ilmaiseksi ja toimiva laite vaihdettava 2tunnin sisällä.

----------


## Karosa

> muistaakseni 2-3 tuntia...


2-3 kierrosta taisi olla se aika, eli jotain samaa luokkaa.




> Silti usein vaihdetaan auto, myyntilaitteita tuskin on pahemmin tyhjänpanttina seisomassa,


Varalaitteita on varikolla useita juuri vaihtamista varten.

----------


## chauffer

> Silti usein vaihdetaan auto, myyntilaitteita tuskin on pahemmin tyhjänpanttina seisomassa, joten auton vaihto käy helpommin. Matkakortinlukijan ollessa rikki on kuljettajan "leimattava" jokainen lippu kuljettajan päätteellä ja toimiva laite vaihdettava 4tunnin sisällä. Kuljettajan päätteen ollessa rikki on jokainen matkustaja päästettävä ilmaiseksi ja toimiva laite vaihdettava 2tunnin sisällä.


Kyllä meillä ainakin on etäpönttöjä hyllyssä 5 ja myyntilaitteita toistakymmentä varalla. Ja lukijan vaihto kestää 10 sekuntia....  Mut ei siinä, matkustajat tietää paremmin...  :Laughing:

----------


## zige94

> Kyllä meillä ainakin on etäpönttöjä hyllyssä 5 ja myyntilaitteita toistakymmentä varalla. Ja lukijan vaihto kestää 10 sekuntia....  Mut ei siinä, matkustajat tietää paremmin...


Eri firmoilla eri käytännöt  :Wink:  Ja ei sillä paljon se kestää, pitäähän joku joka laitteen osaaa vaihtaa lähettää paikalle jne. Auton vaihtoon tarvitaan vain kuljettaja joka kuitenkin varikolla päivystää. Itse olen ollut kyydissä autossa jossa matkakortinlukija rikki, ja toivat uuden auton koska se kävi helpommin. Ja viallisen laitteen ilmoituksesta varikolle kesti 9min ennen kuin uusi auto oltiin paikalle tuotu. Näin Nobinalla ja 76B:llä  :Smile: 

Ja nuo ajat ovat tarkistettu HSL:n myynti- ja palveluohjeesta.

----------


## chauffer

> Eri firmoilla eri käytännöt  Ja ei sillä paljon se kestää, pitäähän joku joka laitteen osaaa vaihtaa lähettää paikalle jne. Auton vaihtoon tarvitaan vain kuljettaja joka kuitenkin varikolla päivystää. Itse olen ollut kyydissä autossa jossa matkakortinlukija rikki, ja toivat uuden auton koska se kävi helpommin. Ja viallisen laitteen ilmoituksesta varikolle kesti 9min ennen kuin uusi auto oltiin paikalle tuotu. Näin Nobinalla ja 76B:llä 
> 
> Ja nuo ajat ovat tarkistettu HSL:n myynti- ja palveluohjeesta.


Ne jotka siellä varikolla päivystävät on meillä myös koulutettu vaihtamaan nuo laitteet. Tarvitsee yhden avaimen, lukko auki,kone irti, uusi kiinni, lukkoon se on siinä. Juu, on myös vikoja joissa auto on vaihdettava, mutta.... Minä mm. teen näitä vaihtoja, uskon tietäväni asiasta jotain...  :Laughing:

----------


## hana

> Ei sinne uutta autoa tarvitse vaihtaa vaan kortinlukija on vaihdettava mahdollisimman nopeasti, en muista mikä aika Hsl:n vaatimuksissa on, muistaakseni 2-3 tuntia...


Voi olla, mutta VT 338:ssa matkakortinlukija ei ole toiminut pitkään aikaan, yli viikkoon ja syy tähän on se, että varaosia ei ole tällä hetkellä ja tästä ei luonnollisestikaan tule sanktioita, koska varaosien ja laitteiden toimittaja on HSL.

----------


## zige94

> Ne jotka siellä varikolla päivystävät on meillä myös koulutettu vaihtamaan nuo laitteet. Tarvitsee yhden avaimen, lukko auki,kone irti, uusi kiinni, lukkoon se on siinä. Juu, on myös vikoja joissa auto on vaihdettava, mutta.... Minä mm. teen näitä vaihtoja, uskon tietäväni asiasta jotain...


Niin teet, väitinkö ettet tiedä? Ai mitään johtoja sun muita ei tartte kiinnittää mihinkään? Jo on jännä kone sitten.. Itse kyllä näin helpommaksi vain viedä uuden auton tilalle, sitähän ei koskaan tiedä missä se vika on. Ja mitä siinä menettää? Jonkunhan sinne pitää kuitenkin ajaa. HelBillä voi olla omat käytäntönsä, en ala väittelemään miten teillä se hoidetaan. Jokaisella yhtiöllä omat tapansa, ja HSL:lle se ja sama mikä tämä tapa on kunhan on toimiva laite.

Ja edelleenkin, kaikilla niitä varalaitteita ei ole. HelB on suurin liikennöitsijä ja vieläpä kaupungin omistama joten en hetkeäkään epäile etteikö siellä niitä laitteita hyllyt täynnä notkuisi.

----------


## Karosa

> Ai mitään johtoja sun muita ei tartte kiinnittää mihinkään?


Eikös BusComin laitteet ole telakkakiinnityksellä? Vähän sama kuin laittaisit puhelimen laturiin/telakkaan kiinni.

----------


## joboo

> Luulen, että ovat nyt vaan tuurailemassa siellä, kun 195:n Volvothan (808-811) on tarjottu ensi tiistaista alkaen linjalle h45 ilmastoituna ja jne varusteltuna ja yhdessäkään niitä ei tainnut vielä olla


H45:lle pitäisi tulla tiistaina 810-814 mitkä ovat H68:lla. ja niissä ei varmasti ole mitään tehty! Helb 810 ja 811 puuttuu HELMI-näytöt!

----------


## Nak

> Eikös BusComin laitteet ole telakkakiinnityksellä? Vähän sama kuin laittaisit puhelimen laturiin/telakkaan kiinni.


Vähän niinkun joo, ja sitten lukko kiinni ettei niitä varasteta. Johtotason hommiin joutuu sitten vasta jos vika on laitteiden "pohjassa" eli kuljettajapäätteen osalta keskusyksikössä. Siellä se vika todennäköisesti on tuossa Vt 338:kin jos ei "sämpylän" eli kortinlukijan vaihto auta  :Smile: 




> Helb 810 ja 811 puuttuu HELMI-näytöt!


Näyttöjen asentamiseen menee ehkä pari minuuttia ja koko Helmi-laitteiston asentamiseen ehkä tunti-pari  :Wink:  se siis tuskin on ongelma, mutta muihin jälkiasennuksiin menee vähän enempi aikaa ja niitä luultavasti tehdään nyt kun autot on vedetty pois 195:ltä  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Vähän niinkun joo, ja sitten lukko kiinni ettei niitä varasteta. Johtotason hommiin joutuu sitten vasta jos vika on laitteiden "pohjassa" eli kuljettajapäätteen osalta keskusyksikössä. Siellä se vika todennäköisesti on tuossa Vt 338:kin jos ei "sämpylän" eli kortinlukijan vaihto auta


Eikö tälläsissä tapauksissa juurikin ole varmempaa suoraan uusi auto lähettää tilalle, jossei se pelkän kuljettajapäätteen tai kortinlukijan vaihto auta?  :Wink:  Kuljettaja tuskin harvemmin osaa sanoa missä vika on jne. ja jos lähetetään mies ainoastaan vaihtamaan jompikumpi laitteista ja vika ei poistukkaan, joudutaan sitten odottamaankin sitä vara-autoa vielä.

Aikaahan kyllä on kuten totesin, 4tuntia matkakortinlukijan vioittuessa ja 2tuntia kuljettajapäätteen vioittuessa.

----------


## hana

> Eikö tälläsissä tapauksissa juurikin ole varmempaa suoraan uusi auto lähettää tilalle, jossei se pelkän kuljettajapäätteen tai kortinlukijan vaihto auta?  Kuljettaja tuskin harvemmin osaa sanoa missä vika on jne. ja jos lähetetään mies ainoastaan vaihtamaan jompikumpi laitteista ja vika ei poistukkaan, joudutaan sitten odottamaankin sitä vara-autoa vielä.
> 
> Aikaahan kyllä on kuten totesin, 4tuntia matkakortinlukijan vioittuessa ja 2tuntia kuljettajapäätteen vioittuessa.


Tällaisen vian takia ei autoa vaihdeta tähän aikaan vuodesta kun vara-autot ovat vähissä tai niitä ei esim. ruuhka-aikana ole ollenkaan.

----------


## chauffer

> Niin teet, väitinkö ettet tiedä? Ai mitään johtoja sun muita ei tartte kiinnittää mihinkään? Jo on jännä kone sitten.. Itse kyllä näin helpommaksi vain viedä uuden auton tilalle, sitähän ei koskaan tiedä missä se vika on. Ja mitä siinä menettää? Jonkunhan sinne pitää kuitenkin ajaa. HelBillä voi olla omat käytäntönsä, en ala väittelemään miten teillä se hoidetaan. Jokaisella yhtiöllä omat tapansa, ja HSL:lle se ja sama mikä tämä tapa on kunhan on toimiva laite.
> 
> Ja edelleenkin, kaikilla niitä varalaitteita ei ole. HelB on suurin liikennöitsijä ja vieläpä kaupungin omistama joten en hetkeäkään epäile etteikö siellä niitä laitteita hyllyt täynnä notkuisi.


Juu, mitään johtoja ei tarvitse kytkeä. Ja aivan varmasti Veolialta löytyy hyllystä varaosat lukijan toimimattomuuteen, vaihtoehtoja on tasan 4; keskusyksikkö, myyntilaite, lukijanpohja tai itse lukija...tai se viides on kaapelivika, mutta johtoja kyllä löytyy uusia... mutta se siitä..  :Laughing:

----------


## hana

> Juu, mitään johtoja ei tarvitse kytkeä. Ja aivan varmasti Veolialta löytyy hyllystä varaosat lukijan toimimattomuuteen, vaihtoehtoja on tasan 4; keskusyksikkö, myyntilaite, lukijanpohja tai itse lukija...tai se viides on kaapelivika, mutta johtoja kyllä löytyy uusia... mutta se siitä..


Viime aikoina laitteissa on ollut niin paljon vikoja, että varaosat ovat menneet saman tien kun ovat tulleet. Laitteiston ongelmana alkaa olla ikääntyminen ja vikoja ilmenee kiihtyvään tahtiin. Noin kolme vuotta pitäisi pärjätä nykyisellä laitteistolla.

----------


## Karosa

> Tällaisen vian takia ei autoa vaihdeta tähän aikaan vuodesta kun vara-autot ovat vähissä tai niitä ei esim. ruuhka-aikana ole ollenkaan.


Niin tai olin lisäämässä sen verran että eikös se voi olla hyvin myös kalliimpaa laittaa uusi auto, se on juurikin 1 auto pois vara-autoista.

----------


## chauffer

> Niin tai olin lisäämässä sen verran että eikös se voi olla hyvin myös kalliimpaa laittaa uusi auto, se on juurikin 1 auto pois vara-autoista.


Juuri näin, ja se viimeinen vara-auto voi olla juuri kyseiselle linjalle sopimaton, sanktiota tulee  :Wink:  Oikeasti harvassa on ne buscom viat jotka vaativat sellaisia varaosia että auto pitää pitää linjalla viikosta toiseen lukijan toimimatta(en ole vielä törmännyt meillä)  :Laughing:

----------


## zige94

> Niin tai olin lisäämässä sen verran että eikös se voi olla hyvin myös kalliimpaa laittaa uusi auto, se on juurikin 1 auto pois vara-autoista.


Mutta jos siinä linjalta pois otetussa autossa ei ole sen suurempaa vikaa, vaan riittää se pelkkä vaihtaminen niin siinähän on auto jota sitten voidaan varalle pitää. Auton vaihtamisella voidaan varmistaa että varmasti kaikki pelittää. Tietenkin jos on sellainen auto josta sanktiota tulee, niin sillon ei kannata.

Nobinalla ainakaan Hakunilan varikolla sellaisia autoja ei näytä olevan varalla, jotka eivät sopisi kaikille linjoille.

----------


## chauffer

> Mutta jos siinä linjalta pois otetussa autossa ei ole sen suurempaa vikaa, vaan riittää se pelkkä vaihtaminen niin siinähän on auto jota sitten voidaan varalle pitää. Auton vaihtamisella voidaan varmistaa että varmasti kaikki pelittää. Tietenkin jos on sellainen auto josta sanktiota tulee, niin sillon ei kannata.
> 
> Nobinalla ainakaan Hakunilan varikolla sellaisia autoja ei näytä olevan varalla, jotka eivät sopisi kaikille linjoille.


Jos linjalta otetaan jonkin pienemmänkin vian vuoksi auto pois, miten se soveltuisi paremmin jollekin muulle linjalle? Esim. Buscom-vika? Miten voit päällisin puolin tietää mikä auto käy mihinkin?

----------


## zige94

> Jos linjalta otetaan jonkin pienemmänkin vian vuoksi auto pois, miten se soveltuisi paremmin jollekin muulle linjalle? Esim. Buscom-vika? Miten voit päällisin puolin tietää mikä auto käy mihinkin?


Tietenkin siinä käyttäydytään tapauskohtaisesti. Kaikkialla ei toimi kuten Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy:llä.

----------


## Karosa

> Oikeasti harvassa on ne buscom viat jotka vaativat sellaisia varaosia että auto pitää pitää linjalla viikosta toiseen lukijan toimimatta(en ole vielä törmännyt meillä)


Tästä mieleeni tulikin 615:n tapaus jossa laite ilmeisesti hajosi Rautatientorilla, ja kuljettaja sitten päätti olla myymättä lippuja, kentällä olikin jo sitten HelBin miehet tulikin jo myyntilaitetta vaihtamaan heti perässä..

Tässä vielä reittivideo siitä ja näette kuinka sitä ollaan käyttämättä..

----------


## zige94

> Tässä vielä reittivideo siitä ja näette kuinka sitä ollaan käyttämättä..


Sanoiko muuten kuljettaja matkustajille mitään? Tuossa näyttäisi että kuljettaja on vain hiljaa ja matkustaja vain töllistelee pimeänä olevaa laitetta..

----------


## joboo

28.12

Helb 102 / H45
Helb 254 / 363
Helb 502 / H45
Helb 612 / H52
Helb 808 / 363
Helb 1217 / H45

----------


## Karosa

> Sanoiko muuten kuljettaja matkustajille mitään? Tuossa näyttäisi että kuljettaja on vain hiljaa ja matkustaja vain töllistelee pimeänä olevaa laitetta..


Ei sanonut ei, sitä ihmettelinkin.

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Ei sanonut ei, sitä ihmettelinkin.


Lento-Vantaalla kuului ainakin hyvin selkeästi: "Terminal van"  :Wink:

----------


## Nak

> Nobinalla ainakaan Hakunilan varikolla sellaisia autoja ei näytä olevan varalla, jotka eivät sopisi kaikille linjoille.


Kyllä ei Nobina Hakunilassakaan ole asiat niin hyvin, että olisi varaa pitää uusimpia teli-autoja helmilaitteilla pihassa varalla. Ne olisivat autoja joilla ei saisi missään sanktioita. Sen sijaan varalla on sielläkin 98-00 City L autoja 2-3 akselisena joista nyt tuppaa saamaan vähän kaikkialla jotain sakkoa  :Wink:

----------


## aki

> 28.12
> 
> Nf 98 / 324K


Ajeli aamuruuhkassa myös linjalla 435

----------


## Joonas Pio

> PL 741 hajonneena Rautatientorin purkulaiturissa, oikea takapyörä näytti ruhjoutuneelta.


Kuva tuosta PL 741:stä:

----------


## zige94

> Kyllä ei Nobina Hakunilassakaan ole asiat niin hyvin, että olisi varaa pitää uusimpia teli-autoja helmilaitteilla pihassa varalla. Ne olisivat autoja joilla ei saisi missään sanktioita. Sen sijaan varalla on sielläkin 98-00 City L autoja 2-3 akselisena joista nyt tuppaa saamaan vähän kaikkialla jotain sakkoa


1x Volvo 8900LE siellä on varalla ja aika monesti 819 myös seisoo Hakunilassa.

----------


## Pera

29.12

h68 & h71: TLL 24 (VDL Citea LLE-120)

----------


## KriZuu

> 29.12
> 
> h68 & h71: TLL 24 (VDL Citea LLE-120)


Taitavat Tammelundin VDL:t olla sitten numeroilla 24-26.
Hassua, ajattelin, että olisivat laittaneet 10, 11, 15, kun ovat sentään vapaana. Laitettiinhan ne tilaajaväritys-Volvotkin vapaille numeroille väleihin, eikä jatkettu 23:sta.

----------


## Zambo

> Taitavat Tammelundin VDL:t olla sitten numeroilla 24-26.
> Hassua, ajattelin, että olisivat laittaneet 10, 11, 15, kun ovat ovat sentään vapaana. Laitettiinhan ne tilaajaväritys-Volvotkin vapaille numeroille väleihin, eikä jatkettu 23:sta.


Tai sitten on vaan helpompi oman tuotannon kannalta numeroida samantyyppiset autot peräkkäisille numeroille.

----------


## kuukanko

> h68 & h71: TLL 24 (VDL Citea LLE-120)


Hän on KMC-421.

----------


## joboo

29.12

Helb 808 / 362
Helb 1108 / h45
Helb 1129 / h45

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 30.12.2012

TLL 24 / h73N
TLL 25 (KMC-422, VDL Citea LLE) / h73N

----------


## kuukanko

> 1x Volvo 8900LE siellä on varalla ja aika monesti 819 myös seisoo Hakunilassa.


Mikä siellä on varalla? Minä olen kuvitellut, että Hakunilassa olisi juuri se 4 kpl 2-akselisia 8900LE:itä, mitä Hakunilan seutulinjoille on tarjottu.

Eikö 819 olekaan 741:n vakio?

----------


## zige94

> Mikä siellä on varalla? Minä olen kuvitellut, että Hakunilassa olisi juuri se 4 kpl 2-akselisia 8900LE:itä, mitä Hakunilan seutulinjoille on tarjottu.
> 
> Eikö 819 olekaan 741:n vakio?


808 omien havaintojeni mukaan on aika vähän vakituisessa ajossa. En nyt tarkalleen tiedä mikä sen auton tarkoitus on, mutta 808 näkyy niin monilla eri linjoilla ettei sillä näytä olevan mitään vakio-paikkaa... Kaikki muut kyllä ovat Hakunilan linjoilla. Ja 819 ajaa joko todella on värällä, tai sitten ajaa todella todella vähän 741:llä.. Pahemmin ei Hakunilan linjoilla vanhempia autoja vara-autoina enään näe (Ikaruksia, City L:ä).

Itseäni suuresti kiinnostaisi havainnot 808:sta ja 819:stä ja että mille linjoille ne oikeasti kuuluvat. 819:ä on kyllä näkynyt 741:llä, mutta oikeastaan ainoastaan iltamyöhään.

----------


## joboo

30.12

Helb 925 / H68
Helb 1006 / H18
Helb 1007 / H18
Helb 1105 / H45
Helb 1108 / H45
Helb 1123 / H45
Helb 1129 / H45 & H39N
Helb 1130 / H45

----------


## Miccoz

31.12.2012

PL 609 / h59

----------


## Aq-Zu

31.12.

PL 606 / h58B
PL 607 / h58B
PL 777 / h23
NF 754 / s742
NF 760 / s741K

----------


## KriZuu

31.12

HelB 69 / h70V

----------


## Karosa

31. Joulukuuta.

VT 383 - e13
PL 772 - e14
PL 736 - 106

----------


## aki

31.12

v30 / NF 149

----------


## LimoSWN

31.12.12

PL 772 @ e14

----------


## halla

31.12

PL605 @ h59
PL610 @ h59
vroisto @ h23

----------


## Nak

31.12

Pl 736 / 106
Pl 757 / 512A

----------


## KriZuu

31.12

PL 604 / h58B
PL 614 / h58
HelB 3 / h54
HelB 824 / h93K
HelB 9857 / h79
HelB 9927 / h85
NF 700 / h82

----------


## zige94

31.12.

NF 720 /h76B, Volvo 8500LE:n tilalla

----------


## JT

> 31.12.
> 
> NF 720 /h76B, Volvo 8500LE:n tilalla


Silti tuo #720 tuntuu olevan perjantailiikenteessä vakioauto 13 tunnin ajan h76B:llä.

Pe 31.12. Espoo

NF #812 / 25
PL #780 / 110T

----------


## chauffer

> Silti tuo #720 tuntuu olevan perjantailiikenteessä vakioauto 13 tunnin ajan h76B:llä.


Minähän en tästäkään asiasta mitään tiedä mutta uskoisin että monella firmalla perjantain autokierto on hiukan eri kuin muina arkipäivinä, johtuen illan lisäliikenteestä muihin arkipäiviin verrattuna...:lol

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Minähän en tästäkään asiasta mitään tiedä mutta uskoisin että monella firmalla perjantain autokierto on hiukan eri kuin muina arkipäivinä, johtuen illan lisäliikenteestä muihin arkipäiviin verrattuna...:lol


Yksi näistä monista firmoista on juurikin Nobina.

----------


## chauffer

> Yksi näistä monista firmoista on juurikin Nobina.


Kuin myös Helb ja kaikki muutkin...

----------


## Karosa

31. Joulukuuta.

3X:
HelB 11, 246, 501

4X: 
TLL 20, 26
And 13, 21

4TX:
ÅL 1, 5, 6

----------


## zige94

31.12.

HelB 1127 ja 1128 on Suomenojalla, eli Suomenojalle tuli jäädäkseen 1125 ja 1126 (kuten aikasemmin sanoin ja eräs ei tätä uskonut) ja loput 2 Scalaa 1127 ja 1128 (kaikki pitäisi olla linjalla 195/N nyt).

----------


## Karosa

> 4X:
> TLL 26


kuva vielä: kuvalinkki

----------


## chauffer

> 31.12.
> 
> HelB 1127 ja 1128 on Suomenojalla, eli Suomenojalle tuli jäädäkseen 1125 ja 1126 (kuten aikasemmin sanoin ja eräs ei tätä uskonut) ja loput 2 Scalaa 1127 ja 1128 (kaikki pitäisi olla linjalla 195/N nyt).


Saanko kysyä? Mitä väliä mitkä tuosta samasta sarjasta siellä on/tulee olemaan? Ei tervitse päteä....

----------


## Nak

Mitä nuo 1127 ja 1128 ajoivat aiemmin? Muuten ei voi kun pahoitella Suomenojalaisia kun joutuivat ottamaan Volvojen tilalle jotain Scaloja  :Frown:

----------


## Aq-Zu

...Jatkoa 31.12.2012

PL 834 / h67V

----------


## chauffer

> Mitä nuo 1127 ja 1128 ajoivat aiemmin? Muuten ei voi kun pahoitella Suomenojalaisia kun joutuivat ottamaan Volvojen tilalle jotain Scaloja


No tuota, Suomenojalla ollut nyt vakiona Ikarus 94F:ä ja 2xx-Scaloja...  :Laughing:  Ja muutama 8700-Volvo...

----------


## zige94

> No tuota, Suomenojalla ollut nyt vakiona Ikarus 94F:ä ja 2xx-Scaloja...  Ja muutama 8700-Volvo...


4xVolvo 8700LE:tä siellä aikaisemmin on linjalla 195 ollut, ainakin syksyllä.. Tietty lisänä noita Scaloja ja Ikarus E94F:ä (98xx/99xx Ikaruskin siellä oli pari viikkoa sitten) mm. 503:lla, 505:llä, 514:llä ja 535:lla.

----------


## chauffer

> 4xVolvo 8700LE:tä siellä aikaisemmin on linjalla 195 ollut, ainakin syksyllä.. Tietty lisänä noita Scaloja ja Ikarus E94F:ä (98xx/99xx Ikaruskin siellä oli pari viikkoa sitten) mm. 503:lla, 505:llä, 514:llä ja 535:lla.


Mitä tarkoittaa muutama Volvo 8700? Minulle muutama on 3-4... Ongelma? Loput 14:sta-15sta autosta on Scaloja tai Ikaruksia. Eikö ne siellä ole silloin enemmistö? Vieläkö pitää väittää?

----------


## Nak

Niin, mun kysymys kyllä koski noita Suomenojalle menneitä Scaloja 1127 ja 1128 mistä ovat tulleet ja mitä ajoivat aiemmin.
Tiedän kyllä mitä autoja siellä ennen oli ja otin osaa, että 8700le:t vietiin pois sieltä ja korvattiin sinne kuuluvilla autoilla  :Wink: 

Älkää nyt pojat/miehet vääntäkö täällä, vaan menkää uittamaan nakkeja ja juomaan lisää kuohuvaa uuden vuoden kunniaksi  :Smile:

----------


## chauffer

> Niin, mun kysymys kyllä koski noita Suomenojalle menneitä Scaloja 1127 ja 1128 mistä ovat tulleet ja mitä ajoivat aiemmin.
> Tiedän kyllä mitä autoja siellä ennen oli ja otin osaa, että 8700le:t vietiin pois sieltä ja korvattiin sinne kuuluvilla autoilla 
> 
> Älkää nyt pojat/miehet vääntäkö täällä, vaan menkää uittamaan nakkeja ja juomaan lisää kuohuvaa uuden vuoden kunniaksi


Scalat oli H68:lla ja jollain muulla, en jaksa nyt etsiä...  :Laughing:

----------


## zige94

> Mitä tarkoittaa muutama Volvo 8700? Minulle muutama on 3-4...


Minun muutama on 2-3 (samaten tyttöystäväni tuossa vieressä sanoi samaa)... Ehkä meille on sitten eri käsitys muutamasta.

----------


## chauffer

> Minun muutama on 2-3 (samaten tyttöystäväni tuossa vieressä sanoi samaa)... Ehkä meille on sitten eri käsitys muutamasta.


2 on pari, 3-4 muutama...

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:56 ----------




> Tiedän kyllä mitä autoja siellä ennen oli ja otin osaa, että 8700le:t vietiin pois sieltä ja korvattiin sinne kuuluvilla autoilla


Juu, tiedän että sinä ymmärrät, kaikki muut eivät..  :Laughing:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Scalat oli H68:lla ja jollain muulla, en jaksa nyt etsiä...


Itse olen nähnyt noita Scaloja h68:n lisäksi linjalla h71 sekä satunnaisesti linjalla h69.

----------


## 339-DF

> 2 on pari, 3-4 on muutama


Pari   on   26.

----------


## Karosa

> Minun muutama on 2-3 (samaten tyttöystäväni tuossa vieressä sanoi samaa)... Ehkä meille on sitten eri käsitys muutamasta.


Pari on 2, muutama on 3-4, mutta noh, en nyt ottais sinun tyttöystävääsi tueksi tähän asiaan, mutta kuten sanoit niin eri käsityksiä muutamasta on, mutta oikeasti muutama on 3-4.

Helsingin sisäisen linjan 69 lopetti työnteot sillä autolla millä se myös ne aloitti, eli STA 297/HelB 135.  :Smile:

----------


## Overdriver

> Pari on 2, muutama on 3-4, mutta noh, en nyt ottais sinun tyttöystävääsi tueksi tähän asiaan, mutta kuten sanoit niin eri käsityksiä muutamasta on, mutta oikeasti muutama on 3-4.


Muutama on suhteellinen luku, ja eräässä metsänkaatotapauksessa se tarkoitti käräjäoikeuden päätöksellä 99:ää. Pari on suomen kieltä ja tarkoittaa kahden muodostamaa ryhmää, mutta mielestäni muutama on käsitteenä aina suhteutettava kokonaisjoukkoon: kymmenestä autosta muutama on ehkä 34 kappaletta (viisi olisi jo puolet), sadoista autoista se voi olla enemmänkin.

Sori off-topic.

----------


## Aleksi.K

31.12.2012 Espoo

Nf 53 (Volvo Carrus City L)/e23N

----------


## joboo

31.12

Helb 502 / H45
Helb 808 / H42
Helb 911 / H54
Helb 1123 / H45
Helb 9934 / 363
Helb 9935 / H42

----------


## b10m55

> Niin, mun kysymys kyllä koski noita Suomenojalle menneitä Scaloja 1127 ja 1128 mistä ovat tulleet ja mitä ajoivat aiemmin.


HelB 1127 oli Varhassa vara-autona.

----------

